# We met half way, here's what happened...



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

I ended up going with my friend to meet my STBXH half way. It was sorta awkward because i havent seen him in 6 months and he's done all this crap to me (the girlfriend, the lying, the mean things he has said, etc.) and plus i have gone "dark" before the trip, i didnt talk to him for days before we met half way.

Our 6 month old met him for the 2nd time (the first time he was a newborn). So i worried about how he'd take to him. Well my 6 month old took to him right away and seemed to have liked him. Our 3 year old was tickled to death to see his dad. I didnt look at him at all and i barely spoke to him. It was kind but stand offish when i did talk to him. I offered to let him feed our 6 month old (to bond) and to change his diaper (since i have done it all since day one). He played with both of them, which i am thankful for because he would never really knowledge our 6 month old before. I am hoping after seeing them maybe he will step up a little bit.

My friend left to go talk to his girlfriend on the phone and walked off so he could hear her. My STBXH asked our 3 year old if he wanted to sit in his truck since it was hot out. They started walking towards his truck and i stood by the restaurant and he turned around and asked if i was coming. I came, but while they got in his truck i stood by my friends car. Then he asked me to his in his truck since it was hot. So i did. When i got in he kept asking why i wasnt talking to him. I told him i didnt really like him right now after all the crap he's done to me. Then he kept asking if we could be friends. I said i did not want to be friends. Id be civil but not friends and started talking to our 3 year old to change the subject. As wel left i went in somewhere to use the restroom and my friend and my STBXH were talking and my friend told me that he said he'd said really messed up things to me, but i "drive him crazy" (because at one point i was blowing up his phone but havent been doing that anymore) and that he wish we could be friends. My friend said it'd happen eventually and my ex said he hoped so. I came back from going to the bathroom and my friend and kids were already all buckled up and in the car and my STBXH was getting in his truck and kinda looking at me as i walk out. I just got in the car, i didnt say goodbye, i said nothing, just left. Then right as soon as we were pulling out my STBXH texted me thanking me for bringing the kids to see him.

I have not called or texted him or anything since. Honestly i am angry after seeing him. I use to wanna be friends but a friend would NEVER do what he's done to me and said what he's said to me. I am done. I will and can be civil for our kids but i do NOT want to be friends with him. He has said multiple times that he was only with me for the last few years because of the kids and to avoid paying child support. He was friends with me at first to avoid paying child support too (this is what he told me). So i do not want to be friends. Honestly, i just dont even wanna speak to him ever again.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Momtoboys, you did the right thing. You are keeping the children's father in their lives. You didn't fight in front of them. Perfect.
It sounds like he is finally understanding what he is giving up and it hurts. You deserve so much more than what he did, or could, give you. Well done.


----------



## momtoboys (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks! I am trying to be the bigger person in all of this and hope that the kids come out of this ok in the end. Which i think they will.


----------

